# Calcul de congés payés



## Mythanh (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir
Je débute dans la profession et c est la première fois que je vais accueillir un bb sur année incomplète. Il arrive en octobre 2022.
Je vais devoir calculer les congés payés de octobre 2022 à mai 2023. Est ce que je dois prendre 1/12 par mois de présence ou bien dois-je  faire différemment ? Pourriez vous m éclairez s il vous plaît ? Remerciements.


----------



## booboo (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour ,
je vous conseille de lire la convention collective, c'est une mine d'information indispensable à connaitre pour travailler sereinement.

Il faut faire le point sur les congés au mois de juin.

Pour le paiement, les parents peuvent vous les régler :
*– soit en 1 seule fois au mois de juin *: la totalité de l’indemnité de congés est versée avec le salaire de Juin
*– soit lors de la prise principale des congés* : la totalité de l’indemnité de congés est versée avec le salaire du mois où sont pris les principaux congés, généralement en été
*– soit au fur et à mesure de la prise des congés* : l’indemnité de congés calculée est versée au prorata de la prise de congé.


----------



## Griselda (11 Septembre 2022)

Oui lis bien la nouvelle CCN.

En AI, au 31 mai ton PE va prendre le nombre de semaines travaillées ou assimilées depuis le début du contrat jusqu'au 31 mai, diviser ce nombre par 4 puis multiplié par 2.5jours ouvrables. Si le nombre trouvé est à virgule il doit arrondir à l'entier superieur. Si tu as des enfants à charge de moins de 15 ans il ajoute 2jours ouvrables par enfant à charge sans dépasser 30 jours ouvrables par an. Ce nombre de jours ouvrables est à diviser par 6 pour connaitre le nombre de semaines de CP à payer. Ce nombre de semaines est à multiplier par le nombre d'heures hebdomadaire de ton contrat puis à multiplier par ton taux horaire pour connaitre le montant à verser au titre de CP.
Ce montant sera versé selon un des 3 choix expliqué par booboo, en plus de la mensu habituelle.

Au 31 mai 2024, quand il faudra refaire ce calcul à nouveau, il faudra prendre le nombre de semaine travaillées ou assimilées allant du 1er juin au 31 mai en incluant donc le nombre de semaine de CP versé pour la periode d'octobre 22 à mai 23. Ajouter les 2 jours/enfant à charge si tu en as, si ça ne fait pas dépasser 30 jours de CP et si ton contrat ne s'arrête pas avant le 31 mai.

Attention aussi avec le contrat en AI, si tu as alors un contrat inferieur à 195h/mois cela devient un temps partiel, les semaines off doivent alors être précisées au contrat car tu dois pouvoir compléter ce contrat à temps partiel, ce qui n'est pas possible sans connaitre les dates de semaines libérées. Il faut aussi expliquer aux Parents que si en cours de route ils changent d'avis, ont besoin de toi durant une semaine non prévues au contrat ça ne pourra se faire qu'avec ton accord (et si tu as la place) et devra être payé en heures complémentaires (plus cher en net) qui peuvent être majorées selon la négociation au contrat. Ils ne pourront pas avoir la garantie de la place non prévue.


----------



## Mythanh (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir
Merci beaucoup à booboo et Grisrlda, vous m avez été très utiles, je vais suivre à la lettre vos précieux conseils. Bonne soirée.


----------

